# Littlemore Asylum Swimming Pool, Oxford - June 2015



## Landie_Man (Sep 5, 2015)

Built in 1846, Oxford's largest asylum, Littlemore Hospital was converted into a stunning complex of apartments and small businesses soon after its closure and sale in 1996.

Thankfully; almost all the buildings were retained because as an asylum go, it was unusual both in layout and architectural style. Similarly to Fairmile the buildings were constructed to a linear corridor-plan, but the main building was a highly unusual elongated 'H' shape with the admin section forming the crossbar. 

Nothing is derelict here, except for this much later swimming pool, nestled amongst shrubbery and trees. Its a fibreglass on steel construction and makes for an ok-ish mooch for 20 mins. It aint winning any awards but its fine for wander. 

Visited with my girlfriend and Mookster in June 2015.

#1






#2





#3





#4





More of this derpy derp at:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157657805830558


----------



## smiler (Sep 5, 2015)

Even the obligatory shopping trolley, Nicely Done LM, Thanks


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2015)

I do like this one, such an unusual place. Cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2015)

Despite it's simplicity, that's quite a nice structure! 
Nice mooch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Breesey (Sep 23, 2015)

Also notable for being where Oxford band Foals filmed the video for their song "Inhaler"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJ_PMvjmC6M

It's a nice location, worth a wander, also there's great blackberries there this time of year.


----------

